# UPT - warning - lots of photos



## Mcgyver (Mar 6, 2008)

Bernd's post on Geo Thomas prompted me to get going on a photo post of my UPT i've been meaning to do

I made this awhile ago but just got around to taking some pics of it a few weeks ago. I experimented a bit with the photos  its just a black piece of cardboard with the shop lights off and sunlight through a window. Camera is a P&S Nikon P3 (I affectionately call it my POS P&S). It does have the advantage over other P&S that you can control aperture. Everything is done with a tripod and no flash. I also put my name on each pic, what the heck, I made em ;D

The project is the Universal Pillar Tool, a classic designed by George Thomas. I went full bore and made all the accessories including the sensitive drill head.

Heres a smaller tapping head. For the newer guys, not breaking taps depends on keeping them straight so this tool is very handy. I used the end off an Eclipse pin vice of some sort, but still had to make a collet to fit common small tap dia. The bushing in the arm has a small spring underneath the threaded brass cap that presses light on the rod  very handy as the tapping head stays where you leave it and doesnt fall into the work.







Heres a close of the small tapping head handle showing the D coupling. This is my design and gives and positive drive without having to tighten anything. Its a snug fit, wont fall off accidentally.






Heres a larger tapping head






Its handle is held on by a hex I laid out and hand filed. Id heard filing hexs that fit perfectly in each position was the sort thing theyd assign apprentices to teach them to file so thought it would be a good test. It fits amazingly well, the secret is to use a bit of blue as youre getting close and be very specific about where you are removing material






Reconfigured a bit, the tool becomes a staking/riveting tool. Here a couple of blank tools are shown.






Similarly, a square bushing holds number/letter stamps






The bushing for the square punches is interesting  there are two springs with detent balls underneath to hold the punches in place  a very nice feature!






The most complex accessory is the drill head. It works very well and is a pleasure to use. There is an extra casting for this kit but they wanted a fortune for it so I carved my own.






Heres a close up. 






Lots of accessories to make. This photos a little dark, I still need more exposure experimentation I guess. Most of the staking/punching tools are made but not yet hardened.






It resides in an old drawer with a lid. Hey at least it keeps the condensation off. One day a better made box will get done





Hope that was of interest


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful!

Mcgyver, I like the way your projects wind up being "toolsets" rather than just individual pieces of tooling. The tubing bender with all the different sizes of dies and box made to hold it all is another example. That's very cool the way you approach that. I suspect you get a lot more value by doing all the little ancillary additions after you've invested in building a complex tool to start with.

Looking at the picture of the components in their special drawer, I see what looks like a punch/die setup too?

I would love to build one of these. I've been thinking of buying a tapper, but hadn't pulled the trigger. I've also wanted a sensitive drill press. The combined value maybe makes it worth building something like this.

Thanks for sharing it,

BW


----------



## Bernd (Mar 6, 2008)

Mcgyver,

First I must say I've got tool envy. Very nice job making those. I bow to your prowess, :bow:

The pics are wonderful. I like the addition of the name. BUT, they are a bit to dark. That darkness is hiding some excellent work that you did.

On my HP photo software I have a tool called "addaptive lighting". It brings out the hidden detail. Then I also always bring up the "lighting" which makes the pictures even brighter. Anything like that on your photo software?

I took the liberty of taking one of your pictures and running it through the HP software. Here it is:






Bernd


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 6, 2008)

:bow: :bow: :bow:

Wow that is nice.

Are the castings still available for it?

Eric


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jul 5, 2009)

I had made some collets to hold taps in my cordless drill a while ago. These have flats milled on the sides for the chuck and the tail end filed out square for a positive drive relying on the drill clutch to prevent over torquing. These made it easier to disengage the drill when needed without danger of breaking small taps.






I had made four holders total: 1/4 inch, #10, #8, and one holding #6 to #2. These were made by drilling for the body of the tap stopping about 3/16 inch short of the end. This portion was drilled to the across the flats diameter and the corners filed out square to fit the taps. It's pretty easy as no great accuracy is needed, it's only to drive the tap.

Since I had already made a die holder for the lathe I made a holder for these die collets also. The next picture shows three die holders, the tap guide, block with morse taper and straight shanks and collets. 






Three set screws engage the flats on the collets and the body of the holder slides freely on the morse tapered shank for the die guide. The knurled outside provides sufficient grip as I only use this device for taps below 1/4".











I find that I get better control on small taps and can spin the tap out of the hole more quickly than when holding the tap directly in the tailstock chuck. 

Dave


----------

